# How are the wimmen?



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello ladies 

I've not posted for a rather long time and started again in the lounge with a new thread about losing my drive. Anyway, how've you all been doin?

Sogno, how's the kitchen revamp comin along? Paint, how did your paper turn out? LFTR, well, how've you been and what's up? zeytin, how's things goin on so far?

These are the regular ladies I interact with so if your name's not here, don't take offense. I hope you ladies are doin great as well. 

Not much but here's a couple of photos to start with.  and here's a Boonen link : http://www.tomboonen.tk/

Enjoy and good day ladies. Oh, and a Happy New Year too.

Ciaoz


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Now you see? Here's a man that knows how to approach the women! Tom Boonen pix, Tom Boonen links, all he needs to add is dark chocolate!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey snapdragen!!! How've YOU been? Forgot bout ya, my bad 

Now here's a link to some of my all time favorite chocolates and truffles and all.

http://www.godiva.com/godivaCollection/chocolate_piece.aspx?id=30

All I need is hmm, to rediscover my love for riding and to get back on track in track and field. 

Maybe a date would help too  (I think I should look for a nice girl from college.. actually, nahhh, i've got a few good girl friends and hangin out with them has more purpose and is more fulfilling than some random date.)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

No kitchen revamp for me. It's someone else. Not that I would turn one down. 

What's up with you? How's your love life? Did you two hit it off?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Not you with the kitchen revamp?? I thought you wanted to renovate something? Boy I really must be losing touch and all!!! Damn!!!

Me? I've been laying back. Not riding. Playing some soccer. Getting back into track training. (Although this has been harder on the mind than I hoped. But, getting back into the groove of training again so hopefully, I can get back my old form and progress from there)

Love life? Well, we're better.. Talking and all. I actually told her sister about her and she told me to tell her. Although I don't think it's right for now. Just trying to talk/hang out/see each other more and all for now to build/strengthen the relationship. 

But we're not like well, you know. I'm working on slowly letting her know how I feel and all that. But I haven't seen/spoken to her for 2 weeks now. I'll work on it - letting her in on what I think of her and how I like her more then a friend etc. 

So basically, we're still friends, nothing more. But things are progressing, albeit slowly but it's better then not. 

I caught up with her sis (a really good friend of mine) who came back from Australia. She's on a research attachment at the hospital for a while. Really awesome meeting her once again and rekindling our friendship. And, it is helpful since she's sorta advising me on what to do about her sis (the one I like). 

Met and ex-flame of mine (The first girl I really, truly liked back then when I was 18 (about 3 yrs ago) ) and well, finally told her what I felt back then on New Year's eve. Just to clear things up between us and all. It worked out good. We're friends.. So yeah.. That's nice. 

As for now, well, term's starting again on Monday darn it!! Working on getting back to full speed/fitness on the track. Hopefully I don't get disrupted by inujuries again, something I've unfortunately found an affinity for in 2006. And, hopefully I can be a lot faster and stronger this year. I'm also working on the chick so see what I can do to make things better and hopefully, work things out. Catching up with her sis as well since she's goin back to Australia to resume her studies in a few months time. 

Yeah so that's bout what I've been up to and what I'm working on for now. Hardly enticing but well, it's all good I guess. Hopefully things work out in all avenues. Oh yeah, and I'm also trying to rediscover my passion for riding.

How've you been? Riding? Work and all? love life?  Any exciting things happened/happening?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey uzzie, I'm doing well. Still working my butt off with no time off, but that's slowly getting resolved. I'm also going to be taking a 10% work reduction for 6 months, starting in March. I take a 10% pay cut, and get extra time off. I'll do it in the form of working only 1/2 days every Friday. It's not that noticeable of a drop, pay wise, and I think it will help.

I've not been riding much - bike issues I still need to fix.

Hanging out with girlfriends is probably one of the better ways to meet _other_ girls. 

Here's another chocolate to try - Trader Joe's usually carries it:

http://www.scharffenberger.com/

I love their Nibby Bar!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> Hey uzzie, I'm doing well. Still working my butt off with no time off, but that's slowly getting resolved. I'm also going to be taking a 10% work reduction for 6 months, starting in March. I take a 10% pay cut, and get extra time off. I'll do it in the form of working only 1/2 days every Friday. It's not that noticeable of a drop, pay wise, and I think it will help.
> 
> I've not been riding much - bike issues I still need to fix.
> 
> ...


Shorter fridays eh? That's cool nonetheless.. Oh yeah, you had that small office space or sth right? Was it you? My memory's failing me a little right now since I've been out of action here. 

Well, it you're happy with the working hrs, then heck, what's 10%less in earnings? Happiness is more important IMHO. 

Bike issues? C'mon now... For real?  (I try and make up bike issues so I don't ride lately.. Like noisy crank etc.. Fixed that but STILL not riding on my part..)

Mmmmmm chocolates...... YUM!!!!!! LOVEEEE any good chocolate actually. 

Well, I don't typically hang out with girl friends but the ones I'm close to, well, if I hang out with em, it's usually just me and her or sth like that. So yeah.. Oh well, I enjoy their company nonetheless so it's okay I guess. Although meeting other girls would be fun since hey, more friends means more fun and all, especially if you get bored and wanna hang out or catch a movie or whatever.

How's paint by the way? and lonefrontranger? and wow snap, you're entering club 5k eh? cool!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Uzzie nice to see you back. I think it was Von who was renovating. 
I've been keeping my head down while teaching. I actually had a really bad issue come up on Friday and, depending on how things go tomorrow, I may post about it this week.
I've not been riding enough but I've started spinning and dancing classes at the gym so things are looking up. Next step in my countdown to 32 is Weight-Watchers.
Sorry to hear things aren't progressing like you want but it's probably good you told her. I had a friend in college who didn't tell me and blew up at my birthday party one day because I was dancing with a guy I was interested in. Not a good way to find out.
The track thing sounds good and the chocolate sounds better, especially dark chocolate.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey zeytin, nice to hear from ya as always :thumbsup:

Dance classes eh? COOL!!!! 

Weight Watchers? What's that? 
Welllll, keeping yer head down's always good I guess. Just hang in there. Hope things turn out fine! 

Actually, I haven't told her.. I told her SISTER.. (told her elder sis that I like her younger sis) yeah... Well, I'm trying to see what I can do to make things progress and such. It's goin pretty nicely, albeit slowly. Hopefully it'll be all better and such in the near future.

Hahaha so WHAT happened with your birthday party friend? Ouch.. sounds hmm, nasty/typical romantic comedy kind. 

Track... well, it's goin nicely so far so I'm hoping I can get back into shape/form etc quickly. 

Hmm... Women LOVE chocolates don't they? Haven't met one who doesn't!! 

Heck, I LOVE chocs!!!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

The college thing..well he was one of the designated drivers and left us stranded across the river in Canada. We had 8 people and 1 car to get us all back across the border into the U.S. You can't (or couldn't) cross the border with an overloaded car or a driver who'd had a couple; it was a mess **sigh** oh college.
Weight Watchers is a plan to help me eat healthier.


----------

